# Another head banger for the boffs



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi guys. i have a friend married to a thai, this ladie came to s.a. in 2010 and married a guy that turned out to be a monster,2years later left him and started divorse papers, 2014 this guy dies and leaves her nothing.she met her present husband and it turns out she is 4 years overstay. now they want to return to thailand on holiday to marry budhist style.the hubbie wants to know what he is facing.He wants to pay the overstay before departure. How much of a problem will the return trip be? whats the punishment gonna be. legalman if your out there your comment would be appreciated Thanks guys in advance


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

rooineckrsa said:


> Hi guys. i have a friend married to a thai, this ladie came to s.a. in 2010 and married a guy that turned out to be a monster,2years later left him and started divorse papers, 2014 this guy dies and leaves her nothing.she met her present husband and it turns out she is 4 years overstay. now they want to return to thailand on holiday to marry budhist style.the hubbie wants to know what he is facing.He wants to pay the overstay before departure. How much of a problem will the return trip be? whats the punishment gonna be. legalman if your out there your comment would be appreciated Thanks guys in advance


She will be declared undesirable and banned for 5 years


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

There is no more paying a fine for an overstay. Now it's being label an undesirable and being banned. You can appeal the banned if you wish to visit South Africa again.


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

I feel sorry for them because they have created a very bad situation for themselves. Or she has rather, for overstaying her visa. In many other countries this kind of behaviour can get you deported immediately. I think they need to consult a lawyer asap.


----------

